# CNN Article "Forget the stock. Tesla's bonds are imploding."



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

https://money.cnn.com/2018/09/10/technology/business/tesla-stock-bonds-elon-musk/index.html

I thought I might get some insight on their bond situation but details are vague like listing how much is due in the next two years instead of near term and not talking about their cash position. But I knew it was bunk when I read this:

"Tesla loaded up on debt to speed the company's rapid rise in the auto world. That strategy paid off as Tesla built a huge lead in the electric car race, although that position is under assault from intense competition by rival manufacturers such as Mercedes-Benz and Ford (F)."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Ford????* 

Wow. They could have picked almost *any* other car company to make it look like they did *some* amount of research for the article. And by "research", I mean "make sure the company actually offers an EV for sale outside of California".


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah lol, Ford is in last place in the entire EV car world and when Tesla pickup comes out Ford may be in deep trouble to even survive 
I'm not saying I don't want them to survive (I loved my Mustang 5.0 like 20 years ago), and I want Ford to help the EV transition happen faster, but come on Ford you have to innovate already.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

There isn't intense competition from anyone. You can't say you're going to play in a game in the future and somehow be involved in intense competition. So far Tesla is beating everyone making cars in the same class which are currently all gas cars. I wish there were more ev options. It makes them hard to recommend. I'll talk your ear off all day long on how great the Model 3 is but its not for everyone. My brother-in-law drove a friend's Model 3 and said it was so great he figured he needed to get one last gas car because they were going away. Not sure I get the logic there but he got a new Jeep Rubicon. Not really a good EV version of that. We have a long way to go. And even when the competition says they are jumping in they are not going to make large volumes in the near future. Its the opposite of intense competition.


----------

